# Pitbull Thread



## Twysted (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey everyone.. 

I am making this thread for a couple reasons.

1. I want to give everyone a place to post pictures and stories about their pibulls and any other breed that is close to a Pitbull.

2. To give people from Ontario (or anywhere else it applies) a place to rant and rave about this stupid pitbull ban which has recently come into play.

Meet my pitbull...

His name is Chopper and he is a Bluenose Pit. He is just over 1 year old and has never bitten anyone. He is the best dog I have ever met. He even sleeps with our 3 month old kitten and has only once hurt it by accidently stepping on it, Other than that they get along with each other well..

*Chopper as a puppy with big floppy ears and small head:*
















*Chopper Sleeping*





















*Other Pics*





















*Chopper and the cat*





















*Charles Rieder
eXtreme eXotics
www.eXtremeeXotics.ca​*


----------



## Deschain (Dec 19, 2005)

What a georgeous Pit! My buddy's dogs just had puppies a couple months ago.

I'm more of a Rottie guy, but I also have an affection for Pits...and boxers. Thanks for posting pics.


----------



## moricollins (Dec 19, 2005)

no rant here aboutthe ban. I dislike dogs, and since the government feels the need to ban things that ARE NOT dangerous and animals that DO NOT harm or kill people, then why not ban ones that do have a higher propensity for attacking humans?


----------



## Twysted (Dec 19, 2005)

Because the owners are the ones responsible for the dogs temperment.. If you gave any breed of dog to the owner of an agressive pitbull I guarantee that that dog would be agressive aswell..

If you raise a dog right and dont treat it bad it will be a great dog... If you raise it to be a fighter or a guard dog and show it no love or compasion then you will reap what you sow and get a viscious unloving machine.. 

Pitbulls have had their name dragged through the mud because of a few bad OWNERS.... not because of a few bad dogs.... If all of the pitbulls that have been involved in these attacks we've been hearing about were raised by me or another capable owner they would not have turned out like that...

Before I bought my own house I lived with my mother and her 3 "little" yappy dogs. Chopper not once hurt any of them and believe me he had more than enough reasons too.. those little bastards wouldnt leave my dog alone if their life depended on it... one of them used to jump up and bite onto his cheek and just hang there.. but he not once hurt any of them..

The media is also a serious factor here.. they dont care about what they publish as long as the front page has a selling story on it.. Do you think more people will buy a newspaper that has a story called "loving pitbull accidently shot by police while trying to lick them" or a story called "VISCIOUS Pitbull shot down by police while trying to ATTACK!!!" its words like that that our society wants to read about.. We live in a world where people want to read about the bad.. not the good..

Let me just finish by saying this... lets say for example in the comming months there was all of a sudden 10 german sheppard attacks in ontario. Do you think they would be banned??

no.. they wouldnt.. and do you want to know why??

A few reasons.

1. The police force has invested millions of dollars into the training of police dogs.

2. Millions of people have german sheppards as family pets with great temperments.. so society would blame the owners in this situation. But because Pitbulls have been outcast they do not have the same rights as other breeds.

To put it simply Ontario is a RACIST against the pitbull breed... What they have done is no better than slavery... infact it is exactly the same... I now have to muzzle my "harmless" dog which he absolutly hates.. A muzzle is the same a Chains... I also have to nuter him... He is a georgeous animal with a great temperment and should be allowed to have puppies..

If I ever met the guy responsible for this ban I would give him a piece of my mind and a piece of my fist....


----------



## Bark (Dec 19, 2005)

CharlesRieder said:
			
		

> Pitbulls have had their name dragged through the mud because of a few bad OWNERS.... not because of a few bad dogs.... If all of the pitbulls that have been involved in these attacks we've been hearing about were raised by me or another capable owner they would not have turned out like that...


I wish that was true, but it ain't around here.  Ever redneck and every thug life wannabe has a pitbull, every one of them trains the dogs to protect their run down homes, and noone has a high enough fence.  I have seen them eat stray cats and rats (which is a good thing), but they also get into people's yards and eat smaller dogs.  I would say the majority of pitbull owners around Baltimore are bad people in general.

That being said, I agree with you that banning these dogs is ridiculous.  I do feel that the owners should be held fully responsible for the actions of their pets.   Unless trained to attack, these animals can be very friendly and fun to be around.  It is a shame though, that they are used around here as some sort of ghetto status symbol.


----------



## Twysted (Dec 19, 2005)

Exactly...

I have seen that same type of thing around here.. All these wannabee thugs and kids that think they are "gangster" by owning a pitbull.. These kids can hardly afford to feed themselves let alone a dog.. Yet they run off and buy one anyways.. And that is why you see them eating stray animals and rats and stuff.. because of neglect..

And what will they do when the dog breaks a leg or something?? they will put it down because they wont be able to afford the vet bill... It makes me sick.. If it meant I had to take out a loan and dive head first into debt to save my puppys life I would do it without a moments hesitation..


----------



## Bloodletting (Dec 19, 2005)

Good morning America had a special a couple months ago about a couple, a nice couple that had two pit bulls. They attacked and killed a 4 year old neighbor. 

Not in all cases, but some, pit bulls can turn. They bread a certain way for a reason and it is difficult to take out certain characteristics through breeding. I wouldn't take a chance. Everyone who has a pit bull claims theirs has never bitten anyone. Why make that claim. We have Jack Russels and I never start out by saying, 'but mine are nice, they have never bitten anyone.' 

Such a liability to keep animals that could bite or turn. I just wouldn't risk it. Just my thoughts.


Scott


----------



## Twysted (Dec 19, 2005)

Here is a picture of one of my dogs toys...







She just sat there staring at me like this... it was funny


----------



## Twysted (Dec 19, 2005)

Bloodletting said:
			
		

> Good morning America had a special a couple months ago about a couple, a nice couple that had two pit bulls. They attacked and killed a 4 year old neighbor.
> 
> Not in all cases, but some, pit bulls can turn. They bread a certain way for a reason and it is difficult to take out certain characteristics through breeding. I wouldn't take a chance. Everyone who has a pit bull claims theirs has never bitten anyone. Why make that claim. We have Jack Russels and I never start out by saying, 'but mine are nice, they have never bitten anyone.'
> 
> ...


Like you said... "Good morning america" The media... Whose to say they told you the whole truth?

Whose to say this "nice" couple you speak of didnt starve or beat the dogs?? Ofcourse they are going to tell the media and the police "We showed it nothing but love... We never saw this comming..!!!" if they told them "We beat them and yelled at them every day just because we were bored" they would be in jail right now... Just because someone looks like an upstanding person does not mean they are.. look at carla homolka... she is a horrible horrible woman that should have been executed.. but to look at her you would never suspect her of such hanous crimes.. Like I said.. The media is consisted of a web of lies and exagerations..

The only way to truly judge somthing is to judge it first hand.. I have been around dogs my entire life, from dobermans to sheppards to miniature poodles.. My mother used to breed many of these dogs.. And I can honestly say that out of ALL of them my pitbull Chopper has the best temperment..


----------



## Bloodletting (Dec 19, 2005)

CharlesRieder said:
			
		

> Like you said... "Good morning america" The media... Whose to say they told you the whole truth?
> 
> Whose to say this "nice" couple you speak of didnt starve or beat the dogs?? Ofcourse they are going to tell the media and the police "We showed it nothing but love... We never saw this comming..!!!" if they told them "We beat them and yelled at them every day just because we were bored" they would be in jail right now... Just because someone looks like an upstanding person does not mean they are.. look at carla homolka... she is a horrible horrible woman that should have been executed.. but to look at her you would never suspect her of such hanous crimes.. Like I said.. The media is consisted of a web of lies and exagerations..
> 
> The only way to truly judge somthing is to judge it first hand.. I have been around dogs my entire life, from dobermans to sheppards to miniature poodles.. My mother used to breed many of these dogs.. And I can honestly say that out of ALL of them my pitbull Chopper has the best temperment..


Yes, I  agree about the media. My wife is a veterinarian technician and we too breed dogs. We are open minded to all breeds, my sister has three rotties. They are well behaved but they worrie me. Some is in the owner but some is innate also. Any dog could turn mean or have a bad temper. It is a chance one takes with animals. It is just more probable with certain breeds.

Scott


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Dec 19, 2005)

I've got two dogs: a 16# dachshund/terrier mutt who goes everywhere with me and sleeps with me and my wife and an 80# "pit" that lives in a big run outside. Jack, the pit, is a friendly non-aggressive dog with an even temperament who is gentle with our little female dog. However, I wouldn't bet on a male dog that comes in contact with him.

Like most heated debates, the truth lies somewhere in the middle and I will just make a couple of points from a moderate viewpoint and then shut up.

1. "Pits" are terriers, and pretty much all terriers can make excellent companion dogs and lovable pets. Terriers also are characterized by a lot of tenacity and spirit, and these traits are exploited by idiots who create "mean pits".

2. Dog breeds have been developed from a common ancestor and line bred to develop certain traits for some purpose. They weren't originally intended to be "man's best friend". For example, dachshunds were bred to hunt badgers, sporting breeds were bred as hunter's assistants, dobermans were bred to be fierce guard dogs, St. Bernards were bred to be rescue/worker dogs.

3. The "pit", whether it is a 30# animal or a 90#+ "Am. Staff", has been selectively bred to have a massive head and jaws and a powerful agile body centered around a strong chest. By combining these features with the tenacity and spirit mentioned in #1, idiots have their perfect macho dangerous dog.

4. Yes, whether a pit is a wonderful pet or a savage fighter depends on how it was raised and any breed could theoretically be trained to be a fighter, but the pit has physical characteristics that make it more dangerous than most breeds. If an idiot trained a 50# pit and a 50# lab the same way, I'd prefer to be attacked by the lab since it's physical traits would make it easier to defend against.

5. It is not true that any dog trained by the same idiot would result in an equally dangerous dog. Terriers are the most tenacious breeds, and the pit's physique makes it a weapon if it is trained to be. The lab in the previous example would not become as ferocious as the pit, no matter how it was beaten, tortured, starved, or trained. It's apples and oranges.

6. Yes, the media is largely responsible for the pit's bad image, but arguing that fact is unproductive; the media causes a lot of problems in all sorts of ways and always will. Don't blame the messenger though, blame the idiot who is responsible for a dangerous dog, no matter what breed.

7. No matter how great a temperament an individual pit has, ultimately its owner is responsible for its behavior and the safety of others - humans and animals alike. My big black 80-pounder, Jack, is housed in a very large pen with a roof and six foot walls. It is locked at all times and he is only out of it when he is on a lead and pinch collar with me in control. When we encounter other people and dogs on the popular dog-walking trails around my house, the majority of people have an expression of fear and give us wide berth. I make Jack sit and invite them to pet him to show he is friendly. Many decline, but that's their choice. The only way he would hurt them is by licking their skin off, but there always is a chance he might not like someone's scent or jewelry or something. So it is my responsibility to ensure that he is on a lead and pinch collar, and I can control him if necessary. He's tried to pull me a few times when we've flushed out a fox or something. He's stronger than a bull, but I'm a big, heavy guy and since he hasn't been trained through abuse to tolerate pain, the pinch collar works wonders.

8. Finally, to illustrate that Jack, a friendly socialized dog, still has the physical abilities resulting from years of selective breeding. Before his pen was built with reinforced steel, he chewed right through the chain link fencing to escape, not once, but three different times. Galvanized wire is no match for a pit with a 24-inch neck, and neither is a soft-skinned human. Regardless of temperament these are dogs that require special considerations and responsibilities.

I don't have a photo handy. I'll post one soon.

Cheers, Michael


----------



## Twysted (Dec 19, 2005)

SpiderShoppe, you have made some very good points... Thank you.

There has only been one time that I have seen my dog bark and growl at a human.

I personally believe that dogs are capable of seing things in people that we cannot. I believe that a dog can look at someone and see what their intentions are and if that person is generally good... 

The time I am speaking about happened a few months ago when they guy I am renting a room to had one of his friends over. His friend brough one of his friends and her brother. I had never met this guy before and Chopper had never seen him before in his life. As the people started comming through the door he ran over with his tail wagging and his big fat tounge out waiting to be pet. But as soon as this guy came through the door his ears went back, his back formed a mohawk and he began barking and growling uncontrollably. He did not allow this guy any further in my house. He did not attack but he would not let him past the door.

I grabbed chopper and locked him in my bedroom. The guy entered my house and after about 10 minutes of talking to this guy I decided that I really did not like him either and there was something about him that was not right. He struck me as a very strange guy and the kind of guy that I would not leave alone anywhere in my house ever.. And the whole time he was there I could hear chopper in the bed room loosing his mind and clawing at the door. I told the guy to get out of my house and that if he ever returned he would not be greeted "kindly". 

The second the guy walked out of my house my dog stopped barking and became completly calm.

This is the only time in his entire life he has acted this way but after talking to the guy in question I do not blame him... it was choppers way of showing me that this guy should not be in our house and I felt the same way.


----------



## Bluesling (Dec 19, 2005)

*well my 2 cents*

first id like to start by saying,i love the breed,its pretty much all i have ever owned,second I never taught my dogs to fight, never "trained them"never baited anything and never encouraged aggresiveness toward anything.That being said,this is were my opinion comes in,my dogs would fight just about anything that wanted a fight, except humans.I dont believe a dog is trained to be animale aggresive or game as its called.However they deffinatly have to be trained to hate humans.Years ago when the breed started being popular for blood sports, dogs that bite a human were shot plain and simple its was dangerous to have a dog in a fight ring all worked up that will bite the ref.human aggresion and a bite to a human was considered geneticly weak and was dealt with accordingly,these doge have such a need to please a human companion they will do what ever you want them to do.There is so much irrational fear and thinking that its embarrassing to think a human could use such a huge asset (there brain) to destruct a poor animal.Lets look at statistics which is not always 100% correct but close enough to be counted,here in illinois cocker spaniels have almost 3 times the number of bites compared to "pitbulls",labs in close second,pretty sad considering there is something like 3 pitbulls to every cocker spaniel,wow astonishing.Sound like pitbulls give many problems?3 times as many bite from a coker spaniel and 1/3 the population.if statistics dont tickle your fancy then lets look at logic,these dogs were breed to be non human aggresive,and simple facts of life is you cant make idiots,accidents,and degenerats illegal,so there logic is why not ban the things they use,i meen lets outlaw like spoons since people die of obesity everyyear,or lets ban stairs since thousands are killed by stairs everyyear,i meen the logic behind everything is ridiculous, hope all this made sense i am interested in seeing what responses this thread and my reply get.


----------



## ingas866 (Dec 19, 2005)

I first want to say there are many breads that can be used in a bad way. I have 4 dogs Suzy is a boxer/pit, Casper is a full blood boxer(i am going to start a thread on him), Snowflake is a greatpirines, and Vanilla is a chawawa(?). We went out with the two boxers a Vanilla and people want to pet the little dog not the big ones but the little one is the one that would bite first she is very protective of her mom. The others love to play and have fun. Now snowflake is a big puppy at 3 years old and 100#s but she is the one most people try to run from. we as a group need to help stop dog fighting and try to help the bad ways people treat dogs. this will help to stop some for the bad things that happen.


----------



## fiveohatch (Dec 20, 2005)

a girl i work with had her pitbull pup stolen recently while it was at a friends house (they were watching it while she was at work, people broke in and only stole him). he's a cute little guy with a serious bite. i doubt she'll even get him back though. it's been a few weeks now.


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Dec 20, 2005)

ingas866 said:
			
		

> Snowflake is a greatpirines, and Vanilla is a chawawa(?).


Great Pyrenees. Chihuaha.

@ fiveohatch - I'm surprised "pitbulllady" hasn't chimed in here yet but, as I recall, she stopped working with pits because of thefts. The same pondscum who fight these dogs steal them. This is a common occurrence. Just another reason my Jack is in a locked pen with a roof.

Cheers, Michael


----------



## Twysted (Dec 20, 2005)

People who fight these beautiful animals should be thrown in a pit of starving dogs and ripped to shreds so they see what it is like...


----------



## pitbulllady (Dec 20, 2005)

Bloodletting said:
			
		

> Good morning America had a special a couple months ago about a couple, a nice couple that had two pit bulls. They attacked and killed a 4 year old neighbor.
> 
> Not in all cases, but some, pit bulls can turn. They bread a certain way for a reason and it is difficult to take out certain characteristics through breeding. I wouldn't take a chance. Everyone who has a pit bull claims theirs has never bitten anyone. Why make that claim. We have Jack Russels and I never start out by saying, 'but mine are nice, they have never bitten anyone.'
> 
> ...


First of all, let me say that NO dog ever "turns".  Ignorant people, who know little about canine behavior, just perceive it that way because they fail to recognize the clear signs that the dog is being increasingly aggressive.  Then, when that aggression does finally escalate into violent behavior, they say that the dog just "went crazy" and "turned without warning".  Case in point:  a few years ago I was shipped an adult male Japanese Akita, whose owners could not keep him any longer due to complaints from the landlord.  They assured me that he was a very sweet dog, who loved to give "hugs".  What I got was a VERY dominant/aggressive, 130-lb. dog, who clearly thought that all humans should bow down in abject submission before him.  His "hugs", were in fact, his way of asserting dominance, by standing up on his hind legs, placing his paws over the shoulders of the person, and staring them in the face-a classic canine dominance-assertive move.  All too often I've seen people get bitten by their own dogs, then claim they never saw it coming, when in fact the dog had been doing things like growling when pushed out of a chair, or when someone picked up its toys, or becoming stiff-postured, or staring at someone in the face.  

I've also noticed that parents do not teach children how to behave around dogs anymore.  As a child, I was taught not to surprise a sleeping dog, not to bother a dog when it was eating, not to run and scream around dogs,not to get right up in a dog's face, not to pet strange dogs, or run from any dog that seemed aggressive, etc.  This was simply an accepted part of childhood education for most people of my age.  Few children have ever been taught such things nowadays.  My parents might not have known the reasons WHY such things could trigger a dog to  bite or attack, but they still knew that it could, so they taught their children to excersise a certain amount of caution around dogs or any animals, with the understanding that these WERE animals, and reacted mainly on instincts.  

pitbulllady


----------



## pitbulllady (Dec 20, 2005)

SpiderShoppe said:
			
		

> Great Pyrenees. Chihuaha.
> 
> @ fiveohatch - I'm surprised "pitbulllady" hasn't chimed in here yet but, as I recall, she stopped working with pits because of thefts. The same pondscum who fight these dogs steal them. This is a common occurrence. Just another reason my Jack is in a locked pen with a roof.
> 
> Cheers, Michael


I'm here, Michael, and I have indeed had to stop keeping Pit Bulls due to people stealing them.  MOST, if not all, of the dogs used for fighting around here by the gangs and drug dealers are stolen dogs.  Many aren't even Pit Bulls, but just something that the thieves thought LOOKED like one.  If you could hear some of my students talk about stealing people's dogs, and the things they do to these poor dogs to make them vicious and crazy, in the belief that this will make them better at fighting, it would make you nauseous.  It is little wonder that some of these dogs do indeed wind up hurting someone.  One thing is very clear, though-if Pit Bull Terriers vanished from the face of the earth in an instant, the dog-fighting and abuse, and the dog attacks, would continue.  This mind-set is so deeply ingrained in the drug/gang culture now that it would be virtually impossible to erradicate, as long as this culture is still glorified and held in such esteem.  They would just switch to different kinds of dogs.  Already I've gotten emails from individuals with names like "G-Pimp" inquiring about Catahoula Leopard Dogs, asking me if they can "beat up a Pit", etc., so the interest in finding replacement breeds is definately there already.  Plus, as I've stated, many of the fighting/drug-guarding dogs aren't purebred Pit Bulls at all, and many have no Pit Bull in them whatsoever, and even those that are purebred have likely been through some  horrific treatment.  One good thing about the Catahoulas-they are too human-aggressive to be easily stolen, unlike Pit Bulls, so this will probably keep their numbers in the hands of dog-fighters down, since most of these people consider it a status to STEAL a dog, NOT to BUY one.

pitbulllady


----------



## Twysted (Dec 20, 2005)

G-Pimp!!! LOL 

sorry... but it was funny... 

Anyways, I am glad I started this thread... There have been alot of great comments and discussions but I would also like to see some pictures of other peoples dogs...  by all means, keep up the good conversation but lets get some more photos happening here

PitBullLady: Is that a pulchra you have as your avatar?? It is a very nice looking T... how old?? he\she??


----------



## Twysted (Dec 20, 2005)

Here, I will post another one..

This is my dog "Chopper" again wearing his "West Coast Choppers" winter hat to keep his big ass ears warm.


----------



## Niloticus (Dec 20, 2005)

I love Pit Bulls and I think it is obsurd to try and ban them. I have one that is pure bred and one that is half. They are both loving and sensitive. In fact, the one that is pure bred will lay down and pee when a small dog approaches it. She would never hurt anyone or anything. She does pester our cats at times (she will lick their faces off). You can train them to be mean, but it's all in how you raise them. I have gone to the local shelter and 9 out of 10 pit bulls there are loving and want your attention. My dogs will bark when someone comes to the door, but that is normal. They love people.

Niloticus


----------



## Jfrazier614 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Chance*

I have a Pit BUll...his name is Chance...gorgeous dog...the best dog I have ever had. He sleeps with me at night, and even endures letting my Fiance' put a freakin' sweater on him. Great dog, love the breed...Also know that if I am stupid, then my Pit will get a bad wrap. Pit Bulls are fought because of their huge desire to please people...they will do anything to please their owner...including kill themselves. Many people who don't know the breed, but love the looks of Pits get them, but don't know what to do with them. I felt the same as a lot of people, Pit Bulls are dangerous...Chance was dropped into my lap...junk yard dog who just couldn't cut it...he would have been dead...but somehow ended up on my door step. Lucky Me...Chance has completely changed my mind about Pits. Then yesterday, I see in the paper that this lady is giving away Pit pups...I called and told her that I would take them all...well they are mixed, but I can tell they are pit...I took them all...now I have my Chance...and four female mix Pits...I just couldn't let them get into the wrong hands. We shouldn't put a ban on Pits...we should put a ban on stupid people.


----------



## pitbulllady (Dec 20, 2005)

CharlesRieder said:
			
		

> G-Pimp!!! LOL
> 
> sorry... but it was funny...
> 
> ...


Yes, that is a G. pulchra, my big ole' fat baby!  She is approximately 8 years old, since I've had her for two years, and she was supposedly six when I got her.
I wish I had some decent photos of my Pit Bulls, but back when I bred them, digital cameras were a real novelty, and I've never been much for taking pics with regular film cameras.  My sister took some digital pics with her old Sony Mavica(anyone remember those?)way back when, so I will dig through some floppy discs and see what I can find.  

pitbulllady


----------



## Twysted (Jan 4, 2006)

Here are a few recent pictures of chopper playing with the cat


----------



## Empi (Jan 6, 2006)

I am one of the people that had there pit shot by the police. Tank was an great dog that would never have hurt anything but his toys. He was shot because when the police chased a crack head through my yard " they felt they're life was in danger". It is so stupid that they can get away with that. He was shot in the leg and then in his side as he was running away. I'm sure he was running away so he could get a good charge at them.. He only ran at them in the first place because he wanted to play. If they would have been anyone but cops I would have shot them myself. So I got another pit pup about a year and a half ago now. She is just great. And again wouldn't hurt anyone or anything. I think pits are about the best dog you can have. They are very smart and very loving animals that don't deserve the bad name that they have one bit. People act like pits are the only dogs that ever hurt people. There was a few cases just in my state where police dogs where malling little kids. I don't see them trying to ban them though. And look at dobi's. They are bred to be agressive and they are not banned. I'm not saying that they are bad dogs either. It is all about the owners. The guy that lives next to me has two pits right now and the adult is mean and pup he just got will be. Since I have lived next to the guy he has had two rots and three pits. All meaner than hell. One of his rot's bit a kid and had to be put down and the adult pit he has now killed the other adult pit he had. And now he has another pup. You can't tell me it is the dogs. I have had two great pits. And then I look at the guy next door and every dog he has had is mean. And when I say mean I mean anyone but the owner would be dead if they encountered the dogs. No dog pit or otherwise that is treated right is going to be a killer. And any dog big enough is going to be if you train them to be. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Dom (Jan 6, 2006)

Some dogs are just an accident waiting to happen. It seems more prevelant with males. I've known a few male rotties and pits that were very good temperment until they were about 1-11/2 years old. These are dogs that I saw since they were small pups and when they got to that age they became very aggressive to non-family members.They were raised to be social and friendly to all people but just changed at that age.The females raised by the same people had no aggressive issues with them. The females were often attention-loving "sucks". 
I have to agree that many of the people I see with pits look like the wrong people for the breed (don't want to judge but..).
One problem with banning specific breeds it there is alot of mixed blood which complicates the issue. There are many aggressive breeds that the polititians and general public doesn't know about that will become popular and it will become a never ending spiral of attacks and bannings. There are a couple of "bullydog sites" that try to promote responsible ownership of these breeds.

Gorgeous dog BTW!!


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 7, 2006)

In most of my very limited experiences with pitbulls I have encountered nothing but big over-grown babies. I owned an exception for a very brief while, a blue pitt named Ozzy. While he was nothing but devoted to our family there were some people that he acted aggressively towards. I got him from a friend of ten years, who happens to be my husband's cousin, so I knew the dog's history, and he was never abused, neglected, fought or baited. I think that a lot of the breed's faults are the result of bad breeding, because in a well-bred pitbull human aggression is a very serious fault. There are too many careless breeders out there that only breed for looks and not tempermant. Ozzy was always somewhat isolated (by his choice) from human contact, preferring to stay in his doghouse rather than coming to see you. The best way I can put it is anti-social. Had we lived in a less populated area, or even a different town, (my area is the world's worst to own a pitt, Earlington Kentucky, renowned for it's rep of dog fights and crack) I would have tried to keep him, but he drew too much attention. We eventually had to give him back to our friend, who lives in a much more secluded area than we do. 
 Now I own a pitbull/bird dog mix, and never in my life have I seen a more gentle, calm, tolerant, and loving dog. Sissy (true to her name) is hands down the best dog I've ever owned OR met; and she was abused and neglected before we adopted her. We have had her for a little over a year now. 
 She is SO cute too! *proud mommy moment* Image a black dog with a white muzzle, big floppy ears, four white feet, and a white star on her chest with a black and white speckled belly. Looks just like a pitt in the face but with a long nose, and holds the most beautiful, graceful point you've ever seen. Her mom I know for a fact was a black and white pitt, the suspected dad was some sort of bird dog. (I think the dog on the O'l Roy bag. Well, not THE dog!) She weighs in at a modest 45 pounds. Gee I wish I had a scanner, I have the most adorable picture of her!


----------



## pitbulllady (Jan 7, 2006)

Dom said:
			
		

> Some dogs are just an accident waiting to happen. It seems more prevelant with males. I've known a few male rotties and pits that were very good temperment until they were about 1-11/2 years old. These are dogs that I saw since they were small pups and when they got to that age they became very aggressive to non-family members.They were raised to be social and friendly to all people but just changed at that age.The females raised by the same people had no aggressive issues with them. The females were often attention-loving "sucks".
> I have to agree that many of the people I see with pits look like the wrong people for the breed (don't want to judge but..).
> One problem with banning specific breeds it there is alot of mixed blood which complicates the issue. There are many aggressive breeds that the polititians and general public doesn't know about that will become popular and it will become a never ending spiral of attacks and bannings. There are a couple of "bullydog sites" that try to promote responsible ownership of these breeds.
> 
> Gorgeous dog BTW!!




I've already gotten a few phone calls from suspected gang members(sorry to sound so prejudiced, but anyone who calls himself "G-Dawg" on the phone and lives in Brooklyn and wants a Louisiana Catahoula is going to draw some suspicions)checking into getting a Catahoula.  The first thing they inevitably ask is "can they beat up a Pit?" or "how mean can these mutha(deleted)s get?".  I myself fear the day when the gang-bangers, drug-dealers and trailer trash discover the Caucasian Ovtcharka(Caucasian Mountain Dog).  Yeah, there are indeed breeds out there that can make the most aggressive Pit Bull Terrier look like a Scooby Doo, which is I guess why more and more municipalities are trying to ban lists of like, 20 or so breeds and crosses(including some breeds that have been extinct for the past century or so in some cases-shows how well the politicians do their homework, doesn't it?), or banning any breed over 15 pounds.  They just plain don't get it.

pitbulllady


----------



## Dom (Jan 7, 2006)

In many hobbies/lifestlyes with the potential for danger there are often just enough morons to ruin it for the majority, and of course they just don't "get it". 
Once the politicians start regulating things you know it's going to become a big mess.


----------



## Empi (Jan 7, 2006)

Dom said:
			
		

> In many hobbies/lifestlyes with the potential for danger there are often just enough morons to ruin it for the majority, and of course they just don't "get it".
> Once the politicians start regulating things you know it's going to become a big mess.


You got that right...


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jan 8, 2006)

Here is a thread with a pic of my pit/heeler cross, Moka.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=26022&highlight=moka+pitbull
She loves to carry around either stuffed animals, or somebody's sock!
Here's another thread with her 'smiling' with her scarf on
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=77021&postcount=13


----------



## Twysted (Jan 10, 2006)

My friends had puppys and brought a box of them over... here are some pictures I took...


----------



## Melmoth (Jan 10, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Twysted (Jan 10, 2006)

Melmoth said:
			
		

> Absolutely gorgeous!!!


yes... and that white puppy is only 4 weeks old.. my other friend has 5 week old pits and they are half the size of this monster..


----------



## Aubrey Sidwell (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey CharlesReider,
  I have to say the last picture set of Chopper with the cat is interesting. There are 4 photo's. They should read like this:

Photo #1. Chopper and cat are oblivious to your presence. 
Photo #2. Chopper and cat have detected your presence. 
Photo #3. Chopper realizes he is sleeping with a cat, got caught, and is pi$$ed. 
Photo #4. Cat mysteriously is no longer anywhere to be seen.


----------



## Sonofaglitch (Jan 13, 2006)

Icelos said:
			
		

> Hey CharlesReider,
> I have to say the last picture set of Chopper with the cat is interesting. There are 4 photo's. They should read like this:
> 
> Photo #1. Chopper and cat are oblivious to your presence.
> ...



I agree with all but the last two.  To me it looks like

Photo #3. Chopper and cat have an argument, cat is about to give Chopper a good "what-for".
Photo #4. Chopper is sad because said cat stomped off, tail in the air (because that's what cats do when they don't get their way  )


----------



## Twysted (Jan 13, 2006)

lol... that is funny now that I look at it that way hehe..


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jan 14, 2006)

that white puppy is ADORABLE!!!
Your Chopper is quite the looker as well...damn, I love pittys!


----------



## Varden (Mar 28, 2006)

CharlesRieder said:
			
		

> Whose to say this "nice" couple you speak of didnt starve or beat the dogs?? Ofcourse they are going to tell the media and the police "We showed it nothing but love... We never saw this comming..!!!" if they told them "We beat them and yelled at them every day just because we were bored" they would be in jail right now


I have had many dogs in my lifetime and none have ever been what I would call vicious, or even aggressive...except the pitbull we were given.  We never starved or beat it, ever.  And to be honest, the pitbull wasn't anything approaching vicious.  It had a sweet temperament, but it also had an aggressive side.  Particularly when I was in 'that time of the month'.  In the end, it scared the hell out of me one too many times and we gave the pitbull to a young man whose family had raised pits.  He'd been around them all his life and swore he knew how to train and treat the animal.  Because of all the dog fighting going on in that end of Arkansas, I made the kid sign a contract stating I could and would take the dog back if ever I suspected he was being abused.  I went back several times to visit and that pitbull was still sweet as can be...except during his wife's time of the month.  

So to say that every viscious/aggressive pitbull in the world is so because of incompetent, evil owners is extremely narrow minded and not at all correct.


----------



## pitbulllady (Mar 28, 2006)

Varden said:
			
		

> I have had many dogs in my lifetime and none have ever been what I would call vicious, or even aggressive...except the pitbull we were given.  We never starved or beat it, ever.  And to be honest, the pitbull wasn't anything approaching vicious.  It had a sweet temperament, but it also had an aggressive side.  Particularly when I was in 'that time of the month'.  In the end, it scared the hell out of me one too many times and we gave the pitbull to a young man whose family had raised pits.  He'd been around them all his life and swore he knew how to train and treat the animal.  Because of all the dog fighting going on in that end of Arkansas, I made the kid sign a contract stating I could and would take the dog back if ever I suspected he was being abused.  I went back several times to visit and that pitbull was still sweet as can be...except during his wife's time of the month.
> 
> So to say that every viscious/aggressive pitbull in the world is so because of incompetent, evil owners is extremely narrow minded and not at all correct.


This is actually not uncommon in unneutered male dogs of ANY breed, and this behavior is also seen quite frequently in male lizards that are kept in captivity, too, as well as stallions.  This is one of the reasons why if a male dog is not to be used for breeding, it should be neutered.  The dog had too high a level of testosterone, and I would not be surprised if it had a testicle that had not decended, but remained in the abdominal cavity.  Too high a temperature will increase testosterone production, but will actually DECREASE sperm production, so you often will see high levels aggression in such male dogs that are exposed to women "at that time of the month" or  even to female dogs in estrus.  Istead of trying to mate with them, these male dogs will attack them.

pitbulllady


----------



## Varden (Mar 28, 2006)

pitbulllady said:
			
		

> This is actually not uncommon in unneutered male dogs of ANY breed, and this behavior is also seen quite frequently in male lizards that are kept in captivity, too, as well as stallions.  This is one of the reasons why if a male dog is not to be used for breeding, it should be neutered.  The dog had too high a level of testosterone, and I would not be surprised if it had a testicle that had not decended, but remained in the abdominal cavity.  Too high a temperature will increase testosterone production, but will actually DECREASE sperm production, so you often will see high levels aggression in such male dogs that are exposed to women "at that time of the month" or  even to female dogs in estrus.  Istead of trying to mate with them, these male dogs will attack them.
> 
> pitbulllady


Actually, he was neutuered.  It cost us twice the normal amount because he was pit and the vet was a jerk.


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Mar 28, 2006)

We are facing similar bans and restrictions here in California as well. Fortunatly I live in a city that has not yet adopted any regulations, but that doesn't mean we are safe from them. I have 4 young children who love these dogs. They are never done anything in an aggressive manner to my kids. These dogs will be raised with love and respect. 

Here are my boys


Bucket





Older pic







Scraper








Thanks for this thread. All of you have beautiful dogs. 


S


----------



## ScorpZion (Mar 28, 2006)

my pointer pit mix Sheeva,







when io adopted her i could literally place my hand over top her spine and stomache... she was also covered in ticks. now she is on innova evo diet 42% raw protein and is filled out nice and venice beach style lol. oh she was rescues out of camden nj very bad place for dogs.


----------



## Twysted (Mar 28, 2006)

Varden said:
			
		

> I have had many dogs in my lifetime and none have ever been what I would call vicious, or even aggressive...except the pitbull we were given.  We never starved or beat it, ever.  And to be honest, the pitbull wasn't anything approaching vicious.  It had a sweet temperament, but it also had an aggressive side.  Particularly when I was in 'that time of the month'.  In the end, it scared the hell out of me one too many times and we gave the pitbull to a young man whose family had raised pits.  He'd been around them all his life and swore he knew how to train and treat the animal.  Because of all the dog fighting going on in that end of Arkansas, I made the kid sign a contract stating I could and would take the dog back if ever I suspected he was being abused.  I went back several times to visit and that pitbull was still sweet as can be...except during his wife's time of the month.
> 
> So to say that every viscious/aggressive pitbull in the world is so because of incompetent, evil owners is extremely narrow minded and not at all correct.


Not so much evil owners but a comination of evil\stupid\incompetent owners. 

If you give me any pitbull on the planet from birth it would turn out fine


----------



## drunkinmaster (Mar 29, 2006)

*Not a pit but an English Bulldog*

Heres Chloe, shes about 4 months old, starting to get stubby, and her chest is starting to widen.These are my favorite breed, although I hate all the problems(hips, knees, eyes, skin, and a buttload of others)I will be breeding her to my male ,Jari , which I'll try to get a pic of soon.
Pics of her father(a European champion), can be seen at
http://www.mervander.co.za/
go to champions gallery, and look for CH Mervander Thunder Voice
Shes has a little cherry in her eye, not for long though.






Charles, badass bluenose , how much does he weigh?


----------



## Bedlam (Mar 30, 2006)

I had a dog when I was younger that was completely vicious.  We never hit him or did anything wrong to him.  He was very fond of my Mom and attached to her and pretty much hated my Dad and myself.  He bit me a bunch of times, once almost taking out my eye.  Horrible temper.







He was an American Cocker Spaniel. :?


----------



## Mina (Mar 31, 2006)

I was wondering when this would come up here.  I have two.  Both red and white.  The older one, Alex, is a rednose, and the younger one, Igor isn't.  Igor is also deformed.  One front leg curls up and is half the size it should be, he is for all practical purposes, a three legged dog.  I do not believe that either of my boys would ever harm anyone intentionally.  I'm not saying they couldn't, I don't personally believe that they would.  On the other hand, I'm not a fool and would never tell anyone that ANY of my animals would never bite anyone.  They are animals.  They do not interact with each other the way we do, we will never understand how they think.  With that in mind, miscommunication happens.  How do you know without a doubt, that the bird, lizard, dog, cat, turtle....... that you are handling, would not percieve something you do as a threat?
Both Alex and Igor are rescues from situations were they were abused.  We don't know much about Alex, but Igor was used for bait.  He was considered useless for anything else because of his leg.  I give my boys a lot of love, a lot of attention, and a lot of disipline.  They are not allowed to disobey, I am the alpha female of the pack, and I make sure they know it.  Yes, I have been challenged by them both.  I downed them, growled and shook their necks.  No, I don't do that with my husky/lab mix.  It isn't needed.  I do with the boys what they understand.


----------



## Crotalus (Apr 1, 2006)

drunkinmaster said:
			
		

> Heres Chloe, shes about 4 months old, starting to get stubby, and her chest is starting to widen.These are my favorite breed, although I hate all the problems(hips, knees, eyes, skin, and a buttload of others)I will be breeding her to my male ,Jari , which I'll try to get a pic of soon.
> Pics of her father(a European champion), can be seen at
> http://www.mervander.co.za/
> go to champions gallery, and look for CH Mervander Thunder Voice
> ...


Looks more like a boxer then a eng. bulldog


----------



## Scorp guy (Apr 1, 2006)

loox genuine to me  a teacher at our school had one that size....looked exactly like that


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Apr 2, 2006)

Wow the ban on pitbulls is very discriminant and i would feel the same way if my dog had to be neutured and in a mussel because he would never hurt a soul i even trust him with my 2 year old nephew. I feel sorry for those who suffer from the ban but honestly i think more people will benifit because of the wannabe gangsters that mistreat the what I consider a good breed of dog. I once walked my dog and 2 pits attaked him he's 1/2 sharpaie so he didnt get hurt. It wasnt the dogs' fault it was the owners that let them loose on me. Well here are some pick of my mutt 1/2 sharpaie, 1/4 chow, 1/4 unknown


----------



## pitbulllady (Apr 2, 2006)

abyss_X3 said:
			
		

> Wow the ban on pitbulls is very discriminant and i would feel the same way if my dog had to be neutured and in a mussel because he would never hurt a soul i even trust him with my 2 year old nephew. I feel sorry for those who suffer from the ban but honestly i think more people will benifit because of the wannabe gangsters that mistreat the what I consider a good breed of dog. I once walked my dog and 2 pits attaked him he's 1/2 sharpaie so he didnt get hurt. It wasnt the dogs' fault it was the owners that let them loose on me. Well here are some pick of my mutt 1/2 sharpaie, 1/4 chow, 1/4 unknown




Can you please explain how a ban on a particular type of DOG is going to help people benefit due to the ban's effect on "wannabe gangsters"?  It's NOT the "wannabe gangsters"(who are in many case, the Real Deal, not wannabes)that are being banned! They are still free to sell drugs, shoot four-year-old kids from cars, traffic in female sex slaves, and of course, fight dogs.  Does anyone honestly think that these people, who consider it their right to break every law on the books already, will suddenly stop and think, "Oh, golly gee-it's illegal for me to have a Pit now, so I better get rid of it and start being a good little boy so I don't make the policeman mad at me and get in trouble with the law"?  GET REAL!  Many of these people will have already broken several FEDERAL laws each day before most of us even get out of bed, so they could care less about a law that says that they can't have a Pit Bull or have to muzzle it when it's out in public!  It's the AVERAGE owners of Pits and Pit mixes, like the ones who've posted here, who DO obey the law, who will suffer, along with the dogs who will in many cases lose thier lives simply because of what they are, when BSL is passed.  

Just to give you an example of why BSL doesn't work, Auburn, Washington is now considering "stiffer" laws against vicious dogs.  This city has had a total BAN on Pit Bulls and anything that looks like one for several years, yet severe dog attacks have not only continued, but INCREASED, in that city.  Now, if banning Pit Bulls had been the real answer, and if Pit Bulls had been the real problem, you'd think that dog attacks would have dropped to nearly zero, right?  That's what proponents of BSL would like for us to believe, yet this has not in fact, happened.  The severe attacks are now being caused by other breeds of dogs, since what is happening is exactly what us anti-BSL people have always warned would happen: the gangs, the bad a$$es, the idiots who feel the need to have an animal they can't control, and the just plain ignorant are getting bigger, badder dogs than Pit Bulls, because bans on dogs do nothing to control the PEOPLE who were behind the problem all along!

Incidentally, Abyss, in many of the places that have BSL, YOUR dog would be considered a "Pit Bull mix", and you would be hard-pressed, without registration papers from a recognized registery, such as AKC(which of course does not register mixed-breeds), to prove otherwise.  In Denver, for example, your dog would probably be seized right out of your home or yard and killed-no hearing, no nothing-just a dead dog.  Chows are also banned in many places, as well, by the way, so BLS isn't just about Pit Bulls or Rottweilers, so your handsome boy would have two strikes against him in some places.  NEVER assume that you won't be affected by BSL because you don't have a Pit Bull, or that BSL is, to quote the late Douglas Adams, a SEP-Somebody Else's Problem.  The very same people who are behind the bans on dog breeds are also pushing breeding bans on ALL animals, limits on the number of ANY kind of animals people can keep on their property or home, mandatory spay/neuter laws, bans on hunting with dogs, or using dogs to work(as herding, guide, service, etc.), and of course, bans on all so-called "exotic" animals, such as reptiles and arachnids.  It's just easier to get rid of the animals that are controversial first, and then move on to others after having had time to generate a public furor over those, too.

pitbulllady


----------



## RVS (May 11, 2006)

moricollins said:
			
		

> why not ban ones that do have a higher propensity for attacking humans?


Pitbulls do not have a high propensity for attacking humans (in fact they're one of the breeds _least_ likely to bite a person). Maybe they should ban cocker spaniels.


----------



## pitbulllady (May 11, 2006)

RVS said:
			
		

> Pitbulls do not have a high propensity for attacking humans (in fact they're one of the breeds _least_ likely to bite a person). Maybe they should ban cocker spaniels.


Thank you, RVS.  That's the breed *I* got attacked by as well, bad enough to need stitches and surgical drains, and this, too, was a family pet.  He just hated every living thing on the planet, including us, his family who'd cared for him since he was a puppy.

Seriously, it is difficult to pinpoint which breeds have the "highest propensity of attacking humans".  Most people I know cannot, with any degree of accuracy, identify the breed of any given dog, and this includes many people you'd think would be able to do so, such as vets.  Many times, I've had my Akitas in the past listed as "Husky mixes" on their veterinary Rabies certificates, while my Catahoulas are OFTEN referred to as "Pit Bulls"!  To make matters worse, the news media calls virtually EVERY dog that growls, snaps, bites, barks, or attacks someone a "Pit Bull", and then when anyone who is even slightly knowledgeable about dogs sees pictures of the dog in question, it looks absolutely NOTHING like a Pit Bull Terrier!  I've seen purebred Walker Coonhounds and Black-and-Tan Coonhounds, as well as Jack Russell Terriers, called "Pit Bulls" after they were involved in an attack by our largest SC newspaper, along with an English Bulldog/Boston Terrier Mix and a 135- lb. Bullmastiff, all very different dogs, of extremely varying sizes, yet the media and the reporting animal control people called every single one "Pit Bulls", and the actions of those dogs have been recorded for all posterity as "Pit Bull Attacks".

pitbulllady


----------



## GailC (May 11, 2006)

I think breed banning is the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard. I would move to another state before I would get rid of my dog. This is hotrod, a 8 yr old, 125 lb rottie/bull mastiff/pitbull and raymond, my sister in laws shiz tsu (sp?) 







this is snoopy, everyone always wants to pet him until they spend time with him, hes not a friendly dog at all. Everyone who spends time with hotrod wants to take him home, he is loved by all, even my *he's gonna grow up and eat your daughter* friend who now has his own pit


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 20, 2006)

pitbulllady said:
			
		

> Can you please explain how a ban on a particular type of DOG is going to help people benefit due to the ban's effect on "wannabe gangsters"?  It's NOT the "wannabe gangsters"(who are in many case, the Real Deal, not wannabes)that are being banned! They are still free to sell drugs, shoot four-year-old kids from cars, traffic in female sex slaves, and of course, fight dogs.  Does anyone honestly think that these people, who consider it their right to break every law on the books already, will suddenly stop and think, "Oh, golly gee-it's illegal for me to have a Pit now, so I better get rid of it and start being a good little boy so I don't make the policeman mad at me and get in trouble with the law"?  GET REAL!  Many of these people will have already broken several FEDERAL laws each day before most of us even get out of bed, so they could care less about a law that says that they can't have a Pit Bull or have to muzzle it when it's out in public!  It's the AVERAGE owners of Pits and Pit mixes, like the ones who've posted here, who DO obey the law, who will suffer, along with the dogs who will in many cases lose thier lives simply because of what they are, when BSL is passed.
> 
> Just to give you an example of why BSL doesn't work, Auburn, Washington is now considering "stiffer" laws against vicious dogs.  This city has had a total BAN on Pit Bulls and anything that looks like one for several years, yet severe dog attacks have not only continued, but INCREASED, in that city.  Now, if banning Pit Bulls had been the real answer, and if Pit Bulls had been the real problem, you'd think that dog attacks would have dropped to nearly zero, right?  That's what proponents of BSL would like for us to believe, yet this has not in fact, happened.  The severe attacks are now being caused by other breeds of dogs, since what is happening is exactly what us anti-BSL people have always warned would happen: the gangs, the bad a$$es, the idiots who feel the need to have an animal they can't control, and the just plain ignorant are getting bigger, badder dogs than Pit Bulls, because bans on dogs do nothing to control the PEOPLE who were behind the problem all along!
> 
> ...


Whoa were did all of this come from Im saying that these wangstas raise pit bulls to fight not that the ban is gonna get rid of these wangstas. i come from a ghetto neighborhood and things are different over there. We're not bad, i mean there not bad because they want to it's survival. trust me i know. But it's these people that give pits a bad name


----------



## bugmankeith (Jun 20, 2006)

What type of breed is Snoopy? Hotrod is a massive dog, wow! Ha Raymond is climbing hotrod.  

 I live in Long Island,NY so we have our fare share of pitbulls here. Alot of people who are gangster do own these guys, and alot use them for fighting or as guard dogs, and with fighting sometimes a steriod is used, or another helpless animal as bait, (2 illegal acts right there also) Most of them get reported and have the dogs taken away, but there are always more turning up. We do have pitbulls up for adoption at our local animal shelter, but some get put down for agressive behavior or never get adopted and are put down, but for agressive behavior those are very few. We have to be careful who we adopt them out to, making sure they will not be used for fighting or be abused. Then you have people who own pitbulls,and treat them very well. They can be really nice, so I dont see why they have a bad rap, it's the bad owners who should be shunned upon, not the dogs. They are Very strong and muscular dogs though, if their breed is known to take down a bull, they are strong!


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 20, 2006)

Thats all I was trying to say. i love muscular dogs but for the most part it is the owners fault that they have a bad rep.


----------



## Fullstop (Jun 20, 2006)

We need to have a ban on those little dogs. The little bitchy dogs that are evil and never shut the hell up. Again though, it goes to how it's taken care of, but damn...


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 20, 2006)

No those little dogs just naturally bark there nm an owner can do. oh well what can we do


----------



## PureHate (Jun 20, 2006)

Bluesling said:
			
		

> first id like to start by saying,i love the breed,its pretty much all i have ever owned,second I never taught my dogs to fight, never "trained them"never baited anything and never encouraged aggresiveness toward anything.That being said,this is were my opinion comes in,my dogs would fight just about anything that wanted a fight, except humans.I dont believe a dog is trained to be animale aggresive or game as its called.However they deffinatly have to be trained to hate humans.Years ago when the breed started being popular for blood sports, dogs that bite a human were shot plain and simple its was dangerous to have a dog in a fight ring all worked up that will bite the ref.human aggresion and a bite to a human was considered geneticly weak and was dealt with accordingly,these doge have such a need to please a human companion they will do what ever you want them to do.There is so much irrational fear and thinking that its embarrassing to think a human could use such a huge asset (there brain) to destruct a poor animal.Lets look at statistics which is not always 100% correct but close enough to be counted,here in illinois cocker spaniels have almost 3 times the number of bites compared to "pitbulls",labs in close second,pretty sad considering there is something like 3 pitbulls to every cocker spaniel,wow astonishing.Sound like pitbulls give many problems?3 times as many bite from a coker spaniel and 1/3 the population.if statistics dont tickle your fancy then lets look at logic,these dogs were breed to be non human aggresive,and simple facts of life is you cant make idiots,accidents,and degenerats illegal,so there logic is why not ban the things they use,i meen lets outlaw like spoons since people die of obesity everyyear,or lets ban stairs since thousands are killed by stairs everyyear,i meen the logic behind everything is ridiculous, hope all this made sense i am interested in seeing what responses this thread and my reply get.


I back you 100% I have 30 APBT


----------



## PureHate (Jun 20, 2006)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Looks more like a boxer then a eng. bulldog


SORRY THATS NOT A BULLDOG!


----------



## PureHate (Jun 20, 2006)

Anyone Want To See My Pits? *a Real Bulldog?


----------



## nightbreed (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks like a young Bulldog to me


----------



## Okitasoshi (Jun 21, 2006)

I've only read the first page of this thread but I'd like to say I have the same sort of problem. I have an Akita that's not even a year old, and whenever i bring her to the dog park she is nothing but friendly Tail-wagging lovable puppy. Yet sometime in the Dog park there's always someone who Discriminates against my poor dog and says things like "They actually let Akita's in here?!?! that's insane, an Akita almost took my brother's arm off". It's frustrating cause no matter how nice and friendly my dog is, and they SEE her licking and being friendly to humans and dogs alike they just don't care, and leave. 

On a side note I trust a pit bull much more than i trust a pomeranian, cocker spaniel, or chihuahua. As a pit bull usually lets you know when he doesn't want you near him, but the three i mentioned above are really touchy and finicky, what I Call small dog syndrome.


----------



## ta2edpop (Jun 23, 2006)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Looks more like a boxer then a eng. bulldog


i second that one.


----------



## pharaoh2653 (Jun 23, 2006)

that is in fact a young bulldog. not even close to a boxer. (look at the paws for proof and that face is all bulldog)


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 25, 2006)

I guess is just that white stripe on the face that confuses people. Buldog or boxer i love them both


----------



## PureHate (Jun 26, 2006)

pharaoh2653 said:
			
		

> that is in fact a young bulldog. not even close to a boxer. (look at the paws for proof and that face is all bulldog)


might be a bulldog... but thats not a pitbull! here is a pic of 2 of mine out of 30.i can post the pedigree of them, if anyone would like.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice puppies  i love all dogs(except the small anoying one jk). I'm actually getting a small chiguagua mixed with a cocker spaniel so it's kinda small with rotweiler brown and black colors and of course the spaniels ears. It's adorable it doesnt even look like a chiguagua but it's not gonna grow that big


----------



## pharaoh2653 (Jun 26, 2006)

PureHate said:
			
		

> might be a bulldog... but thats not a pitbull!


noone said it was a pitbull. if you read it the owner says it is an english bulldog. thats where the descrepancy is. i know its not a boxer because i own and used to breed boxers. i only stated that its a bulldog.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 26, 2006)

Im thinking he just said that cuz its a "pitbull thread" and here we have people talking about other dogs. And it also gives him reason to show of his pits. It was no offense to you


----------



## JungleGuts (Jun 27, 2006)

nice pitbulls! i dont have any to post pics of but i do have boxers! hehe


----------



## Niloticus (Jun 27, 2006)

Fullstop said:
			
		

> We need to have a ban on those little dogs. The little bitchy dogs that are evil and never shut the hell up. Again though, it goes to how it's taken care of, but damn...


Heh. That is hilarious. Amen brother. Personally, I am a Pit Bull lover. Always have been. They are loyal dogs. I have a pure bred bully and she's definitely not mean. A pest maybe.

Niloticus


----------



## pitbulllady (Jul 15, 2006)

Well, after getting tired of hearing me complain about how much I missed my Pit Bulls, one of my best friends decided to do something about it.  Her son has a female that is out of my old bloodlines, which he'd bred to a son of Gr. Ch. Virgil(those of you who have "bulldogs", as Pit Bulls are often called, will know who Virgil is).  My friend surprised me a couple of weeks ago with an early birthday present, calling me to meet her two hours away from where I live at a truck stop(she's a cross-country truck driver who's based in TN).  

THIS was my birthday present-everyone, meet "Chloey", eight weeks old in this picture.  She's a solid blue Pit Bull puppy, out of the breeding I just mentioned.  I have to keep her in the house, away from thieves, but I love her to pieces!  She is a really good puppy, good with the housebreaking and behavior, and very attentive.  She reminds me a lot of her great-great-grandmother, "Princess", my first blue Pit, just with a lot less white.  Her eyes were that lovely turquoise when I got her two weeks ago, but they're now changing to that hazel/gray color that the blue dilute dogs have.

Once a Pit Bull person, always a Pit Bull person, no matter how many other breeds you might own.







pitbulllady


----------

